# Mt. Tam Directions



## PFriscia (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I did a search and apologize if it had already been posted and I could not find it. 

I was wondering what the best way to get to Mt. Tam from San Francisco would be. I was told Alpine Dam but have no idea which roads to take to get there or on the way back (not sure which roads are rough, too many motorists, not enough shoulder, etc.). I am fairly familiar with the area and have done the paradise loop, ride a bunch in Marin headlands, etc. but am looking for a little guidance for a Mt. Tam ride.

Thanks for the help,
PF


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I guess the classic route is GG Bridge, Sausalito bike path, Camino Alto, Magnolia, Sir Francis Drake, Fairfax-Bolinas, Ridgecrest. 

Alpine Dam is on Fairfax-Bolinas Rd. 

Here's a map.

https://www.marinbike.org/Map/SideA2008.jpg


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

As above but you can stay off of SFD and take a bike route through back roads (Center Blvd etc.) .

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Alpine-Dam-Damn-Loop
http://www.marinbike.org/Map/Index.shtml

I like the Alpine way the best but there are shorter ways to get to Tam from Mill Valley (such as Sequoia Valley Rd. to Panoramic) but they will have more traffic as you go uphill (especially Hwy 1) so descending on that side is preferred for me. Panoramic and Hwy 1 (Shoreline) is a nice descent but be wary of car drivers and pedestrians.


----------



## PFriscia (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, I just wanted to confirm those routes, didn't really feel like chugging up a dead end or something, haha.

Appreciated.


----------

